# Stupid Question!



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband told me that I can't take any of my dried floral arrangements when we move to Dubai something about they won't clear customs in the shipping container...Is this true? I think he is telling me this since he doesn't want to take much with us...

I know dumb question but I want to know.....

I am getting more and more excited as they days go by about moving. We have the movers scheduled and almost all the arrangements have been made! I can't wait June to move and start this adventure!

Thanks!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

wow that is some question!! - i have no idea, but someone will know and will reply soon


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant imagine why not?

The things you shouldnt bring across are things such as alcohol, porn (books/mags), and anything morally, religiously or politically motivated.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

But also theres aload of medicines e.t.c that are illegal, theres a good list somewhere i will try and find it


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You can bring alcohol, but only a max of two liters. In fact you can purchase it at the Duty Free shop before clearing customs at the airport. This way you can "double fist" it upon arrival.  But I wouldn't, save it for the next meet up.

Do not bring any floral arrangement type stuff, just for the fact of hauling those things around. I'm sure you can find new things here easily. Travel lightly. When I arrived I had three bags and one of those was a golf bag.

I think Vicadin is a no no to bring into Dubai.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

I would think she was referring to specific "dried flower arrangements" with possible sentimental value, that might not be obtainable there.... ?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> You can bring alcohol, but only a max of two liters. In fact you can purchase it at the Duty Free shop before clearing customs at the airport. This way you can "double fist" it upon arrival.  But I wouldn't, save it for the next meet up.
> 
> Do not bring any floral arrangement type stuff, just for the fact of hauling those things around. I'm sure you can find new things here easily. Travel lightly. When I arrived I had three bags and one of those was a golf bag.
> 
> I think Vicadin is a no no to bring into Dubai.




Yes, you can buy at duty free....not ship it in a container here.
If you are bringing a container, you may as well bring the things you want...things with sentimental values may help you settle here easier.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Yes, you can buy at duty free....not ship it in a container here.
> If you are bringing a container, you may as well bring the things you want...things with sentimental values may help you settle here easier.


Gotcha, I figured we were speaking about bringing the alcohol in ones bags rather than shipping. Understood about the sentimental value, but I still wouldn't do it. When you get back home your items are there. Spend the shipping money on purchasing new sentimental items here. I would be concerned about nice things, especially delicate items like dry floral arrangements, being damaged in the shipping and loosing that value. I'm a guy, so I didn't think the explanation was needed before.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have searched for info but I can't see any comments on dried floral arrangements. Not my bag at all (dust gatherers & there's lots of that here!). You cannot bring in plants or flowers, but I really don't know if dried arrangements fall under this heading. I suggest you ask your shipping company.


As you cannot buy alcohol for home consumption in Dubai without a licence. I suggest everyone (over 21) arriving uses their Duty Free allowance, esp as alcohol is 30% less than in the booze shops. You can bring in 4 litres of any alcohol. You cannot ship in any alcohol.


-


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

The other thing to consider is whether your home country will allow your dried arrangements back in once they have left the country. Most won't. I'm with your husband on this one. You might be better off leaving them with a friend or relative who'll take good care of them and water them occasionally


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Gulfnews: Avoid bringing in banned items

Check out this list...maybe your husband is right. "...Seeds and agricultural arboretums are banned."


----------

